# Can't install port or package



## biv1962 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi there!
Today I installed FreeBSD 8.1 stable release #0.
I is my first experience with FreeBSD and *nix.

My final goal is to use the FreeBSD as a VPN server, so I tried to install the Openvpn package. That didn't succeed. So I tried to use the Openvpn port. That also didn't work.
Then I tried to install the linux-hamachi package. The result was the same.


```
cd hamachi
make install clean

attempting to fetch from ftp://FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/. fetch ftp://FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/hamachi-0.9.9.9-
20-lnx.tar.gz: No address record. Couldn't fetch it
```

When I try to use the command portsnap fetch the result us:

```
portsnap fetch

Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... none found.
Fetching public key from portsnap.FreeBSD.org... failed
No mirrors remaining, giving up
```
As I wrote before, this is my first experience with FreeBSD and I'm totally lost.
Any help would be appreciated.

Best regards,
biv1962


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 21, 2010)

check your network settings, network connection and firewall config (if you use it)


----------



## biv1962 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Dns ?*

Looks like it has to something with dns (?)
From the FreeBSD server I can ping 74.125.79.104 (http://www.google.com), but when I ping http://www.google.com the message is: cannot resolve http://www.google.com: Host name lookup failure.

How do I install DNS? Sorry, I'm a real newbie.

Best regards,
Biv1962


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 21, 2010)

if you use static IP (don't use DHCP) then check if your /etc/resolv.conf is configured
it should contain

```
nameserver 123.123.123.123
```
replace  123.123.123.123 with your ISP providers DNS IP address


----------



## cyrille_v (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi biv1962!
The problem is with your TCP settings. check out are there IP, default gateway and at least 1 DNS server.

1. ifconfig -a
2 netstat -rn | grep default
3. cat /etc/resolv.conf
Every one of them should be exist to have normal network connections and resolving.
Regards


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 22, 2010)

Read the FreeBSD Handbook, biv1962. Setting up a network is really too basic to even ask here (which is why the Handbook covers it ..)  -> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/


----------

